
Show HN: I wrote a music video in Go - youshy
https://akondas.com/blog/How-To-Write-A-Music-Video-In-Go
======
ksaj
There's a huge dollop of irony with that old-school barely processed "flubby"
distortion on the guitar, given the high-tech nerdiness of the lyrics and
video production.

~~~
youshy
That's the major thing why I dislike modern guitar sounds, all sounds like
Guitar Pro through a TON of VST to make them sound "real".

This was, very oldschool, obliterating the mic with way too loud amp in my
small flat.

------
youshy
TL;DR: bit.ly/enae-system

